# Major Rule Changes For 2010 Spring Turkey Season



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Pursuant to act:12A, Paragraph:C Section:8 
DNR Policy Regarding Winter Storm Conditions Adversely Affecting Michigan Wildlife.
Contact : Ben Hadd, Regional Wildlife Director NRC.

An emergency meeting of the NRC in Lansing today resulted in the following changes to Michigan's 2010 Spring Turkey Season.

*Effective Immediately:*
It has been determined that the conditions of the 2010 Winter Severity Index concerning wildlife survival rates have been met with recent adverse winter weather severely affecting Michigans Wild Turkey populations in many of Michigans counties resulting in massive Turkey loss. 

Due to the recent severe winter weather conditions affecting Michigan, compounded with the recently implemented feeding ban in the lower peninsula, the early Spring Turkey season has been moved up *1 month*.

*New Hunt dates are as follows: *
Hunt 301, commonly referred to as the early season, will now begin _May 15th and run thru May 25th. _
Due to the severity of the recent winter weather and the resulting conditions of the flocks, *only turkeys with beards 3" and under will be allowed to be harvested. *

Hunt 234, commonly referred to as the late season, *has been cancelled.*

No refunds will be offered and licences already purchased will be honored for the upcoming fall hunt whereas the choice of a tom or a hen may be harvested. Again, this hunt will be limited to hens and toms with beards *no longer than 3".*

This temporary restriction will ensure healthy Turkey populations for future seasons. 
The office of the Michigan Dept. Of Natural Resources deeply regrets any inconvience this may cause hunters that have already purchased their 2010 Spring Turkey licenses but feels that due to the circumstances and the resulting decimation of Michigan Turkey populations this action is appropriate and necessary.

Penalties for violating this restriction will include fines of 2000.00 and revocation of hunting privileges for 3 years.

Reference: 2004 Wildlife Weather Survival Studies. Michigan State University. DNR Mandate 1:7.88 Par.19 1972


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

The truest sign that turkey season is approaching is the annual posting of this beautiful thread! 

Thanks Thunder! Spring is coming!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

In order to guide turkey hunters for money you have to obtain a Turkey Guide licence. Cost to be $1000. Guideing for friends with no money exchanged is encouraged.

The use of pop up blinds is outlawed.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Heck I'm coming back in March and killing a few Big Toms with my Lifetime turkey license!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

bowhuntr81 said:


> The truest sign that turkey season is approaching is the annual posting of this beautiful thread!
> 
> Thanks Thunder! Spring is coming!


 
This is correct. To heck with that dang woodchuck & shadow bs...this is the true indicator.




(BTW - I'm going with post # 11)


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

trout said:


> Heck I'm coming back in March and killing a few Big Toms with my Lifetime turkey license!


Come on back I will have a limbhanger tied up for you. No guide fees involved.


----------



## tbrent (Aug 6, 2009)

not to sound like a dumass but what exactly does this mean for the people that applied for permits?


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

tbrent said:


> not to sound like a dumass but what exactly does this mean for the people that applied for permits?


Got one TH! First day too, I'm impressed.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

bowhuntr81 said:


> The truest sign that turkey season is approaching is the annual posting of this beautiful thread!
> 
> Thanks Thunder! Spring is coming!


 
LOL! I have been waiting for this thread to pop up! I almost bought it the first year I saw it too!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

KLR said:


> This is correct. To heck with that dang woodchuck & shadow bs...this is the true indicator.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

got him hook line and sinker:lol:


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

You got me. That is just mean...


----------



## tbrent (Aug 6, 2009)

HAHA JOKES ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!LMAO
you know i was buried in a bio book studying when i took a break and read the post the first i should have known when they said pop up blinds were outlawed. guess i should read more carefully. Good one guys now lets just hope i get to down a big gobbler in my first year trying.I knew i liked this site for some reason:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

multibeard said:


> The use of pop up blinds is outlawed.


 Id do backflips


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

tbrent said:


> not to sound like a dumass but what exactly does this mean for the people that applied for permits?




Come on guys, cut em some slack, he's new to the sight... Gettin a newbe to bite, is like shootin a jake or a bearded hen!!! :lol:


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

multibeard said:


> In order to guide turkey hunters for money you have to obtain a Turkey Guide licence. Cost to be $1000. Guideing for friends with no money exchanged is encouraged.
> 
> The use of pop up blinds is outlawed.


Too funny :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Just wondering I didn't see this mentioned.Can you still use bait ??


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

timbrhuntr said:


> Just wondering I didn't see this mentioned.Can you still use bait ??



Bait is only allowed when gun hunting from a raised platform. Birds will not roost above feeding areas. Baiting under the tree you plan to hunt will keep the birds from roosting there, thus preventing pre-dawn hunter attacks. You all know how territorial a tom can be when you climb a roost tree in the dark.


----------



## kcjablin (Sep 25, 2007)

KLR said:


> This is correct. To heck with that dang woodchuck & shadow bs...this is the true indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that emotion and move to have Thunderhead's name officially changed to Punxatawney Thunderhead. All in favor?


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

timbrhuntr said:


> Just wondering I didn't see this mentioned.Can you still use bait ??


No, but you are allowed to hang up Tampons if you want

CB


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

timbrhuntr said:


> Just wondering I didn't see this mentioned.Can you still use bait ??


Only in conjunction with a center fire rifle or crossbow. From an elevated blind as was already stated.


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

You can always count on Mr. Hadd to keep us updated every year. I do have one question that may kind of fall in a grey area.

Can I hunt in an enclosed treestand, or does it being enclosed make it fall under the new blind regulations? 

I sure hope I can still use my tree blind. I'd hate to have to hunt without my tree blind this year because all my turkey feeders are elevated to comply with deer baiting guidlines. 

Dan


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

DGF said:


> You can always count on Mr. Hadd to keep us updated every year. I do have one question that may kind of fall in a grey area.
> 
> Can I hunt in an enclosed treestand, or does it being enclosed make it fall under the new blind regulations?
> 
> ...


You'll need to use either a centerfire rifle. Or, a cross bow. Then you'll be o.k.
Kudo's for following the deer baiting guidelines.


----------

